# CUPS problems; HP LaserJet 1010; hplip

## Milkyy

Hello.

Printer not working! Followed Gentoo's CUPS guide, I have a LaserJet 1010, using hplip driver. When I assign the printer a job (when I want to print something...) it just aborts the job. What do to?

----------

## wynn

Please post /var/log/cups/error_log â just the part which starts with you sending a print job.

Could you put it in the Code style too, please? It's easier to read.

----------

## Milkyy

Thanks for responding.

```

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:56 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 17.

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:56 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 17.

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:56 +0100] Job 17 queued on 'hpljet1010' by 'fredrik'.

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:56 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19987) for job 17.

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:56 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 19988) for job 17.

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:56 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 19989) for job 17.

E [26/Nov/2006:21:01:57 +0100] PID 19988 stopped with status 1!

I [26/Nov/2006:21:01:57 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.
```

----------

## wynn

Sorry, I forgot to ask you to replace "LogLevel info" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf by "LogLevel debug".

The output even prompts you to do this   :Smile: 

Could you make this change, restart cupsd (/etc/init.d/cupsd restart) and post the error_log which starts with you sending a job again, please?

----------

## Milkyy

I think all output above this is irrelevant, but tell me if I'm wrong...

```
D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] LANG = "en"

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] are supported and installed on your system.

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=hp LaserJet 1010' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r600' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] renderer return value: 255

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] renderer received signal: 255

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] 0 %%Page: 2 2

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] pw = 559.0, pl = 813.2

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 577.0

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] PageTop = 827.6, PageBottom = 14.4

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] 0 %%Trailer

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Saw Trailer!

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Saw EOF!

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18]

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Closing renderer

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] KID3 exited with status 1

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 255.", exit stat: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 255.

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Renderer process finished

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Killing process 20833 (KID3)

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 1

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] Error closing renderer

E [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] PID 20828 stopped with status 1!

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] tail process done writing data to STDOUTD [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] [Job 18] KID4 finished

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] UpdateJob: job 18, file 0 is complete.

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] CancelJob: id = 18

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] StopJob: id = 18, force = 0

D [26/Nov/2006:21:47:19 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

----------

## wynn

At a guess, GhostScript is returning the error 255 â what GhostScript have you got installed: ghostscript-esp, ghostscript-gpl or ghostscript-gnu?

----------

## Milkyy

ghostscript-gpl, apparently.Last edited by Milkyy on Sun Nov 26, 2006 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

Could you replace it with ghostscript-esp â the 1.2.6 ebuild will accept -gpl and -gnu but it's possible that they won't do.

----------

## Milkyy

I did that, and now the log file has this:

```
I [27/Nov/2006:22:42:08 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 1733) for job 19.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:08 +0100] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb"

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:08 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 13 ]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:08 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb", 0x7ffffb825f20, 0x7ffffb825300, 12, 13, 11)

I [27/Nov/2006:22:42:08 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 1734) for job 19.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:08 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Page = 612x792; 18,14 to 594,778

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%EndComments

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%EndResource

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%EndProlog

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] pw = 576.0, pl = 763.2

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] PageTop = 777.6, PageBottom = 14.4

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] 0 %%EOF

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Saw EOF!

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] CloseClient: 6

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LANG = "en_US"

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] are supported and installed on your system.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Parsing PPD file ...

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option ColorSpace

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Resolution

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option PageSize

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option PageRegion

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Model

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option PrintoutMode

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option ImageableArea

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option PaperDimension

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option InputSlot

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Manualfeed

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option MediaType

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Duplex

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option QualityType

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Economode

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Copies

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option REt

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option TonerDensity

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Quality

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Added option Font

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Parameter Summary

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] -----------------

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Spooler: cups

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Printer: hpljet1010

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Shell: /bin/sh

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/hpljet1010.ppd

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] ATTR file:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1010 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Job title: Test Page

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] File(s) to be printed:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] <STDIN>

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] ================================================

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] File: <STDIN>

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] ================================================

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Reading PostScript input ...

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] -----------

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%EndProlog

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] -----------

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Medium

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Medium

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *TonerDensity 5

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: TonerDensity=5 --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=5

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: TonerDensity=5 --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Paper

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: MediaType=Paper --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Paper

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: MediaType=Paper --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *QualityType Normal

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: QualityType=Normal --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: QualityType=Normal

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: QualityType=Normal --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found: %%EndSetup

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] -----------

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] New page:  1 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Stopping search for page header options

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Found:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] pageHeight sub                  % Move down...

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Starting renderer

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] JCL: %-12345X@PJL

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET MEDIATYPE=NORMAL

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET PRINTQUALITY=NORMAL

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] @PJL SET DENSITY=5

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] <job data>

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] %-12345X@PJL RESET

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] renderer PID kid4=1792

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="hp LaserJet 1010" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dDuplex=false -r600 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] LANG = "en_US"

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] are supported and installed on your system.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=hp LaserJet 1010' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r600' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] Closing renderer

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:10 +0100] ReadClient: 9 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:10 +0100] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 1964

I [27/Nov/2006:22:42:10 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=1964)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:10 +0100] SendCommand: 9 file=11

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:11 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/hold-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=8

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] ReadClient: 9 GET /images/cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] SendFile: 9 file=11

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=8

E [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Operand stack:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] 400.167   298.667   294.0   725.333   294.0   53.3333   49.0   1   true

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Execution stack:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop 1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   7   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Dictionary stack:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] --dict:1130/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:128/200(L)--

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Current allocation mode is local

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Last OS error: 32

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] ESP Ghostscript 815.03: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] renderer return value: 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] renderer received signal: 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] KID4 finished

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] KID3 exited with status 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Renderer process finished

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Killing process 1791 (KID3)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] [Job 19] Error closing renderer

E [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] PID 1733 stopped with status 3!

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] UpdateJob: job 19, file 0 is complete.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] CancelJob: id = 19

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] StopJob: id = 19, force = 0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:12 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] ReadClient: 9 GET /jobs?which_jobs=completed HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 5471

I [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=5471)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] SendCommand: 9 file=10

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:22 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:23 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:23 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:23 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=8

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:24 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/show-active.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:24 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=8

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] ReadClient: 9 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 6257

I [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=6257)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] SendCommand: 9 file=10

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:26 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=11

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:27 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:27 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=11

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:27 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:27 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /images/show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:27 +0100] SendFile: 5 file=8
```

----------

## Milkyy

Tried another time:

```
D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] Starting renderer

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] JCL: %-12345X@PJL

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET MEDIATYPE=NORMAL

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET PRINTQUALITY=NORMAL

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] @PJL SET DENSITY=5

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] <job data>

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] %-12345X@PJL RESET

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] renderer PID kid4=32052

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="hp LaserJet 1010" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dDuplex=false -r600 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] LANG = "en_US"

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] are supported and installed on your system.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=hp LaserJet 1010' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r600' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20]

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:17 +0100] [Job 20] Closing renderer

E [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Operand stack:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] 400.167   298.667   294.0   725.333   294.0   53.3333   49.0   1   true

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Execution stack:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop 1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   7   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Dictionary stack:

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] --dict:1130/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:128/200(L)--

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Current allocation mode is local

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Last OS error: 32

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] ESP Ghostscript 815.03: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] renderer return value: 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] renderer received signal: 1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] KID4 finished

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] KID3 exited with status 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Renderer process finished

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Killing process 32051 (KID3)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] [Job 20] Error closing renderer

E [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] PID 32046 stopped with status 3!

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] UpdateJob: job 20, file 0 is complete.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] CancelJob: id = 20

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] StopJob: id = 20, force = 0

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:19 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /jobs HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi started - PID = 671

I [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=671)

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] SendCommand: 5 file=9

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:23 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [27/Nov/2006:22:44:24 +0100] CloseClient: 8

```

----------

## wynn

There's something funny with

```
D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...
```

The code in /usr/bin/foomatic-rip is

```
my $ripversion='$Revision: 3.43.2.6 $';

...

    print $logh "foomatic-rip version $ripversion running...\n";
```

so it should have shown something like

```
D [27/Nov/2006:22:42:09 +0100] [Job 19] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...
```

Could you check that these files

```
/etc/foomatic/direct

/etc/foomatic/filter.conf

/etc/foomatic/filter.conf.sample

/usr/bin/foomatic-gswrapper

/usr/bin/foomatic-rip

/usr/bin/lpdomatic

/usr/lib/ppr/interfaces/foomatic-rip

/usr/lib/ppr/lib/foomatic-rip

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/cupsomatic

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-gswrapper

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip

/usr/share/man/man1/foomatic-gswrapper.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/foomatic-rip.1.gz
```

are all present and have the same date?

If some are missing or have a different date to the others then please delete them all, run "emerge -C net-print/foomatic-filters" and then "emerge net-print/foomatic-filters".

This should make sure that there are no old files or missing files which are causing the problem.

----------

## Milkyy

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/cupsomatic

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-gswrapper

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 
```

They did not exist. I did what you said but they still don't.

----------

## wynn

They are all symlinks so you can add them yourself

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/cupsomatic -> /usr/bin/foomatic-rip

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-gswrapper -> /usr/bin/foomatic-gswrapper

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip -> /usr/bin/foomatic-rip
```

but have you got the "cups" flag in your make.conf USE? Is the "cups" flag set for net-print/foomatic-filters

```
$ equery uses net-print/foomatic-filters

[ Searching for packages matching net-print/foomatic-filters... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2-r1 ]

 U I

 + + cups  : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - samba : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)
```

----------

## Milkyy

I made the symlinks, but I've still got problems. And yes, I have cups in make.conf.

```
D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Closing renderer

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] LANG = "en_US"

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] are supported and installed on your system.

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=hp LaserJet 1010' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r600' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

E [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] /ioerror in --.outputpage--

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Operand stack:

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] 400.167   298.667   294.0   725.333   294.0   53.3333   49.0   1   true

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Execution stack:

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2  %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   7   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Dictionary stack:

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] --dict:1130/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:128/200(L)--

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Current allocation mode is local

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Last OS error: 32

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] ESP Ghostscript 815.03: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] renderer return value: 1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] renderer received signal: 1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] KID3 exited with status 3

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Renderer process finished

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Killing process 8863 (KID3)

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] error: Bad file descriptor (9)

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] Error closing renderer

E [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] PID 8858 stopped with status 3!

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] [Job 23] KID4 finished

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] UpdateJob: job 23, file 0 is complete.

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] CancelJob: id = 23

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] StopJob: id = 23, force = 0

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:13 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/hpljet1010 HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 8868

I [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8868)

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] SendCommand: 5 file=9

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:16 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:17 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:18 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:18 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [28/Nov/2006:17:26:18 +0100] CloseClient: 8

```

----------

## wynn

I don't know what's gone wrong.

As far as I know, GhostScript receives the PostScript file to be printed and converts it into a raster format. I imagine that this is then piped into foomatic-rip (RIP=> Raster Image Processor) and then passed on further.

In this run, GhostScript ends with the error "/ioerror in --.outputpage--": the Operand stack, Execution stack and Dictionary stack don't show anything useful and "Last OS error: 32" is EPIPE "Broken pipe", which might be GhostScript trying to pipe its output to foomatic-rip and not being able to.

Sorry, I can't think of anything further to try.

----------

## edhel

Similar problem here, when I try to print a PDF file from acroread. Printing a test page works fine though, as does printing a webpage from Firefox.

Relevant part of error log:

```
D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] Parsing PPD file ...

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

[...]

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] New page:  1 1

[...]

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] Starting renderer

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] JCL: <job data> 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] renderer PID kid4=10667

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP LaserJet" -dDEVICE

WIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=- -

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:54 +0100] [Job 32] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjsServer=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJe

t' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' '-dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sO

utputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

W [19/Jan/2007:18:06:55 +0100] [Job 32] printmode mismatch with pen, tray, etc.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:55 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

[...]

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] New page:  2 2

[...]

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Copying page 3...

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] pagew = 576.0, pagel = 763.2

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] bboxw = 612, bboxl = 792

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] PageTop = 777.6, PageBottom = 14.4

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

E [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] /limitcheck in --.imagemask1--

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Operand stack:

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] --dict:8/10(L)--

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Execution stack:

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stop

ped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nos

tringval--   1   7   %oparray_pop

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Dictionary stack:

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] --dict:1130/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:6/20(G)--   --dict:121/200(L)--   --dict:36/89(L)--   --dict:87/162(ro)(L)--   --dict:64/78(ro)(L)--   --dict:8/10(L)--

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Current allocation mode is local

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Last OS error: 2

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] ESP Ghostscript 815.03: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] renderer return value: 1

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] renderer received signal: 1

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] KID4 finished

[...]

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] New page:  4 4

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Found:

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] %%Page: 4 4

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] End of page header

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] End of page header

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Stopping search for page header options

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Found:

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] q

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Wrote 4 pages...

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] PID 10658 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] 

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Closing renderer

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] KID3 exited with status 3

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Renderer process finished

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Killing process 10666 (KID3)

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] [Job 32] Error closing renderer

E [19/Jan/2007:18:06:56 +0100] PID 10659 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

```

----------

